# Conzelman Golden Gate Bridge Parking Lot Re-opened



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

And it's much improved.

They've created a safe zone where the bike path exits the bridge. This area used to be one huge fur ball on the weekends. Now, there's room for people to mill around without getting run over by cars. And they've clearly marked the uphill path as 'Headlands' and the downhill path as 'Sausalito'.

It's still going to be a fur ball because most people don't have the sense to move to the hell out of the way, but at least the idiot drivers aren't going to be running them over.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

It appears as tho they have closed the lower part of Conzelman now for repaving. The top can still be reached via the tunnel and McCullock I believe.


----------

